# best way to persue a police officer job?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all, im currently a high school junior and i want to become a police officer i have since i was very little. My origanal plan was to goto collge for 4 years and get my CJ degree. A police officer in my town told me military is realisticly the only was to get a police job now a days. he says that you need the military preferance. whats your opinion on this? - Bobby


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

He is 100% correct! Military and home town residence preference are basically the only way you are going to get hired. 

It's actually veteran status not military preference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

If i had to go military, i was planning on joining the air force straight out of high school and be Security Forces (Military Police) I figured that this would give me a taste of what its like in some aspects.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking at your spelling and grammar skills, you really should consider joining the Marines.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

So long as he can spell *Honor, Integrity, Discipline, Tenacious, Guts,* *Class, and Kill, *We will take him.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Mongo said:


> So long as he can spell *Honor, Integrity, Discipline, Tenacious, Guts,* *Class, and Kill, *We will take him.


You forgot.. Commitment, Justice, Judgment, Decisiveness, Initiative, Dependability, Tact, Enthusiasm, Bearing, Unselfishness, Courage, Knowledge, Loyalty, Endurance, Obedience, Respect, Self Reliance, Team Work, and so on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Join a National Guard MP unit, which is almost guaranteed to be deployed. You'll spend a year+ in some third world hellhole, but come home with veteran's preference AND be immediately available to the job market.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

wgciv said:


> You forgot.. Commitment, Justice, Judgment, Decisiveness, Initiative, Dependability, Tact, Enthusiasm, Bearing, Unselfishness, Courage, Knowledge, Loyalty, Endurance, Obedience, Respect, Self Reliance, Team Work, and so on!


Ya brother I didn't forget nothing, there are too many to list.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

wgciv said:


> You forgot.. Commitment, Justice, Judgment, Decisiveness, Initiative, Dependability, Tact, Enthusiasm, Bearing, Unselfishness, Courage, Knowledge, Loyalty, Endurance, Obedience, Respect, Self Reliance, Team Work, and so on!


Gee, I saw all that in the Army. Are you suggesting the other branches of the armed forces lack these things?


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Gee, I saw all that in the Army. Are you suggesting the other branches of the armed forces lack these things?


Nope.. I went back and reviewed my post just to make sure and found nothing suggestive of that.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

wgciv said:


> Nope.. I went back and reviewed my post just to make sure and found nothing suggestive of that.


You forgot humility


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

wgciv said:


> You forgot.. Commitment, Justice, Judgment, Decisiveness, Initiative, Dependability, Tact, Enthusiasm, Bearing, Unselfishness, Courage, Knowledge, Loyalty, Endurance, Obedience, Respect, Self Reliance, Team Work, and so on!


Leadership traits! Dont forget the 11 General Orders..


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

All of the above suggestions are good. However, the easiest and quickest way to a career in law enforcement is to have your mom, sister or gay uncle marry a police chief.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

My recruiter told me the Air Force was the smartest branch to join as an enlisted man. Its the only branch where Enlisted men send their officers into combat....haha

In all seriousness, the AF is great....Join the Air National Guard Security Forces....do it part time and get a degree.....its win/win....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Marines...also known as "self-propelled sandbags".


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Looking at your spelling and grammar skills, you really should consider joining the Marines.


hahahah

I herd that its not a great idea to be MP then be a police officer once youre out of the military because its two completely different jobs and you just have to re train and re learn everything...I dont know. Yeah i want to be a police officer too, thinkin about getting a degree in CJ and something else...maybe spanish or something that I can benefit from if i become a cop.


----------

